

Testing, Testing - harscoat
http://instagr.am/blog/103/testing-testing

======
harscoat
Full text = "Testing, Testing...

1 year ago we tested the first photo upload to an app we called Codename. A
little less than 3 months after that, in October, we launched Instagram to the
public. Now, 9 months later, over 6 million people have shared more than 100
million photos with one another on Instagram. Thanks for being a part of the
Instagram community, and here's to 100 million more photos!

Sincerely, The Instagram Team"

~~~
arctangent
And what a great photo it was! Mighty oaks from little acorns grow...

